# How to get close enough with microscope to check trichs?



## midnight_toker (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought a 60-100X pocket microscope from Radio Shack.  It works well, very well, except it is very difficult to see the trichs for more than a few seconds at a time.  Let me paint a picture for you:  I have to put the microscope's end directly on the bud while holding it still with my other hand and i have no hands left to focus.  When I try to focus, it moves a fraction of a millimeter and then I have to find my spot again.  I'm worried I'm ripping off trichs by touching them with the scope.  

How do YOU get close enough to see your trichs, physically- not what kind of tool I need, but how to get in close enough for long enough?

I can see, in the few seconds I get to see, that most of the trichs are cloudy with 10 percent amber and 10 percent clear right now, but I wish I could look longer so I can be more accurate.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't feel alone MT, that little microscope is a pain in the back side. I usually just snip off a sugar leaf to check the triches with my microscope. I have the same 1.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

Snip a bit off and lay it on a table and use it that way 

eace:


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 8, 2009)

I turn off all my fans, tuck my shoulder into my neck and my elbow to my side then use my other arm focusing.


----------



## gmo (Sep 8, 2009)

I've had the same scope for probably a year or so now.  I used to have problems using it but I've got it figured out now.  First off, don't use the internal light, it just isn't bright enough.  I use a mini Maglite aimed directly onto the samlple.  The scope works great once you have enough light to actually be able to see anything.  Also, I find that taking a small cutting of leaf from the plant is easiest to use because you can set it on a table rather than trying to stay still while examining the whole plant.  Good luck.


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 8, 2009)

okie dokie.  That's what I'll do tonight.  How often should I check?  Daily?  They 5.5 weeks of flowering now, but just this one is going so fast, I worry I'll miss the harvest window.  The others seem to have a while yet to go.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

Yup...  The only way to use the hand held models is you have to have the bud/leaf pressed up against the front like a specimen on a slide...  I've gathered quite a collection of various hand held pocket microscopes over the years and I give away the ones I don't like to my buddies for bud oggling.  I've found the design like the one in the pic quite a bit easier to use...  It's about 6" long and it's easier for me to hold and focus with the same hand than the smaller Radio Shack style models...    And it's another $10 special so it won't break the bank...

Good Luck!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Sep 11, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've found the design like the one in the pic quite a bit easier to use... It's about 6" long and it's easier for me to hold and focus with the same hand than the smaller Radio Shack style models... And it's another $10 special so it won't break the bank...
> 
> Good Luck!


 
I agree with you dirtyolsouth about your pictured 'scope being a little easier to use than the smaller Radio Shack one. I have both, but all of a sudden the internal light burned out on the cheap one so I guess I can just order another one. But being bigger, it is easier to hold and focus.

AG


----------



## midnight_toker (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm having a hard time even getting the light from a flashlight in there.  I took a small leaf off and I can see the trichs, but not bright enough.  I'll figure it out eventually.  Hopefully before the trichs are over-ripe.


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 12, 2009)

lol I bought the same microspcope yesterday, last one radio shack had. He said they had been flying of the shelves all the sudden(hehehe that time of the year!!) It is a pain in the ***. Especially outside wit the wind and everything. I bring an extra set of hands with me, seems to make it not so agrivating(sp). I got clear/cloudy trichs at the momnet, I hop I can actually see the amber ones when they arive........


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the same one, but i only use it at home. I bought another one they sell that has three lenses in it. 5, 10, or 15x. I use this in the field to check for ambering, but it really doesn't get in close enough. So, once I see some of what I'm looking for, then I'll take a small leaf off of it to check at home.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> three lenses in it. 5, 10, or 15x.


 
A 30x jewellers loupe would be much easier to use.

eace:


----------



## oldsman (Sep 12, 2009)

:yeahthat: . I use one of the jewelers loupes and it works great.I hold it right to my eye and put my face right in the plant .


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2009)

its pretty simple really snip a small bud leaf off and examine it, once a week after 6 weeks of flower, you wont miss any windows.


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 12, 2009)

midnight_toker said:
			
		

> I bought a 60-100X pocket microscope from Radio Shack. It works well, very well, except it is very difficult to see the trichs for more than a few seconds at a time. Let me paint a picture for you: I have to put the microscope's end directly on the bud while holding it still with my other hand and i have no hands left to focus. When I try to focus, it moves a fraction of a millimeter and then I have to find my spot again. I'm worried I'm ripping off trichs by touching them with the scope.
> 
> How do YOU get close enough to see your trichs, physically- not what kind of tool I need, but how to get in close enough for long enough?
> 
> I can see, in the few seconds I get to see, that most of the trichs are cloudy with 10 percent amber and 10 percent clear right now, but I wish I could look longer so I can be more accurate.


 I have gotten used to just turning my small 10x25 binoculars around and seeing the trichs well.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> A 30x jewellers loupe would be much easier to use.
> 
> eace:



Sure would, if I had one. Since I have one of everything else, I might as well buy one.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2009)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> I have gotten used to just turning my small 10x25 binoculars around and seeing the trichs well.


 
i actually do this also, on a standard pair of binoculars you normally have one eye piece that is adjustable, remove this (usually just turn it until it comes off as they are threaded) and turn it around and i can see trichs very clearly.


----------

